# Devils River, Ossineke



## jjc155 (Oct 16, 2005)

Anyone fish Devils River (north and/or south branch or after they merge) in Ossineke?

I have driven across them a thousand times over the years running to alpena from my parents down near harrisville. 

never really though much about it till I was jonesing to fish and had all my fly stuff with me. Tried to find the public access by following the signs off of US23 but could not find it. Drove through the state camp ground and was not able to find it there either. 

A quick google search while in the lot of a gas station turned up some people saying it was tight quarters but fishable and holds large and small mouth bass, some trout at certain times of the year and pan fish.

Anyone have any insight/input??? Always looking for new places to fish, lol

J-


----------



## llpof (Mar 31, 2012)

Ibtl!


----------



## jjc155 (Oct 16, 2005)

llpof said:


> Ibtl!


so then is Devils River an unmentionable? Otherwise not sure why this would get locked. Not asking for or giving out holes, just looking to see if its worth the time/energy.

Thanks for your insight however, lol:lol:

J-


----------

